

How to validate your SaaS idea with the power of hustle - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/lean-sales-how-to-validate-your-saas-idea-with-the-power-of-hustle

======
dkokelley
I'm curious how the _" Here's a problem we think you have. We plan to solve it
with software."_ approach compares to the _" What problems do you have? Would
$software_solution solve it?"_ approach.

This is a roundabout way to ask which product development strategy is better:

\- Identifying a potential problem/solution match and then validating it via
conversation

\- Choosing a potential client/market and discovering a problem/solution match
via conversation

The reason I pose this is because my partner and I are currently attempting
the second method. We have interviews lined up with potential SaaS clients,
and we are going in with the mindset of "What are your pains? What could we
build to remove this pain?". Now I am wondering if it is better to go to
prospects with a solution in mind and get more focused feedback.

Does anyone who has gone through the SaaS product/market development process
care to weigh in?

~~~
msencenb
There is a time and a place for both, with option number 2 coming first.

When you are first interviewing your target customers you really want to gain
a deep understanding for their pains and a sense of empathy for how their
pains rank on the totem pole of "I will pay you money now to solve this
problem" to "It sucks.. but the system we have now works".

Once you've had those first round of interviews go back to them with a
prototype (this can be paper, or just marketing material) and have another
conversation. It's a great way to start building a solution people will
actually care for, and build a small customer base at the same time.

------
ashish_rvce
Nice list of activities related to sales to test your idea.

------
iterable
Steli is the sales guru

